
Documents Show Persistent Air Quality Non-Compliance at Tesla Factory - Ice_cream_suit
https://www.thedrive.com/tech/28338/documents-show-persistent-air-quality-non-compliance-at-tesla-factory
======
londons_explore
The phrase "waiting for a permit" in this article suggests that companies
often operate illegally not to skirt environmental regulations, but instead
because the permitting process is slow.

If this is the case, and a company makes good-faith efforts to meet the rules
when operating pre-permit, I don't see an issue with giving them a small non-
escalating fine.

Government needs a _very good reason_ to slow down private industry, and "our
inspectors are on holiday", isn't enough IMO.

